# Wurfgewicht - Ködergewicht



## benihana (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte wissen wie ich das ideale Ködergewicht bei Kunstködern zum jeweiligen Wurfgewicht einer Rute ermitteln kann. 

Wikipedia sagt zu Thema Wurfgewicht:

Das *Wurfgewicht* einer Angelrute gibt überwiegend über die Aktion der Rute Auskunft. Als Rutenaktion bezeichnet man das Biegevermögen einer Angelrute, welches weiterhin beim Auswerfen das Köders für die Beschleunigung verantwortlich ist und zum großen Teil für die Wurfweite entscheidend ist. Ruten- Aktionen werden in Wurfgewichtsbereiche eingeteilt, die sämtliche Bereiche des Fischens abdecken, in welchen das Auswerfen des Köders zur Anwendung kommt:

10-40g - Forelle, Barsch, Weißfisch, sensibles Hecht-, Zander- und Karpfenangeln
20-60g - Karpfen, Zander, leichtes Hechtangeln, schweres Forellenangeln, Aal
30-90g - Hecht, Hering, Lachs, schweres Karpfenangeln, Aal
50-150g - Wels, schweres Bootsangeln(Süßwasser)
100-250g - Brandungsangeln auf Plattfisch, Dorsch, usw.
Ich habe mir eine Spinnrute von Konger (polnische Marke) mit 5-25 g Wurfgewicht gekauft. Die Rute hat eine relativ weiche Spitze und ich möchte auf Zander, Barsch und auch mal auf Hecht gehen das ganze zumeist in stehenden Gewässern.

Meine Frage ist also bis zu welchem Ködergewicht es noch sinnvoll ist mit dieser Rute zu fischen. Bei einem 4 er Spinner ist die Spitze schon ziemlich stark unter Spannung. Gibt es da also eine Formel? Hätte einfach gern ein paar Tipps.

Gruß,

Benihana


----------



## bazawe (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wurfgewicht - Ködergewicht*

Das optimale Ködergewicht bei einer Rute von 10-40g ist 25 g. Man rechnet 10 + 40 und teilt das ganze durch 2. Ist natürlich nur ein Anhaltspunkt, es kommen noch weitere Aspekte wie Aktion usw. dazu. Am besten könnte es Dir AngelDet erklären, vielleicht meldet er sich ja zu diesen Thread.


----------



## benihana (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wurfgewicht - Ködergewicht*

Ok,

würde bei einem Wurfgewicht von 5-25g bedeuten 5+25/2 also 15 g. Wobei ich mit Kunstködern angeln möchte und ich dabei ja auch noch den Druck beachten muss den diese unter Wasser aufbauen. Schwer, schwer vielleicht hilft der Angeldet da ja nochmal. 
Danke dir aber schonmal.

benihana


----------



## CyKingTJ (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wurfgewicht - Ködergewicht*

Ich kenne es so, dass die Faustregel Wurfgewicht abzgl. 20 % ist, also bei 70 g Wurfgewicht ein Ködergewicht von etwa 55 Gramm als Beispiel.


----------



## havkat (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wurfgewicht - Ködergewicht*

Moin!

So is datt.

Wenn die Angabe des Herstellers kein absolutes Fantasieprodukt ist (gibt´s ja auch ) ist die Faustregel: Minus 15-20% des maximalen WG´s.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wurfgewicht - Ködergewicht*

Will mal versuchen zu helfen 

Erstmal muß man eines sehen: Das sind oft ziemliche Phantasie- bzw. besser Marketingangaben, die sich verkaufstechnisch gut machen müssen und ins Angebot passen müssen. Siehe die Liste oben (die bei L und UL nicht vollständig ist). Ich halte auch mehr von einer exponentiellen Liste, die die Realitäten bei Spinnruten besser berücksichtigt. Also Reale Ruten-WGs von (g): UL=2-5, L=5-10, LM=10-20, M=20-40, MH=40-80, H=80-160, XH=160-320 usw.

Wenn jemand eine Forellenrute anbieten will, dann macht er halt ne Forellenrute und bei einer Hechrute genauso. 
Die Billigheimer aus Asia drucken ja oft sogar Fischlogo und Beschriftung so drauf, daß es jeder schnallt. |supergri Es ist der Verkaufsebene ziemlich (bis vollkommen) unwichtig, ob das jetzt paßt und was wie geht. Falls der Kunde schreit wird umgedruckt/gelabelt. Soviel zu einer meiner Lieblingstiraden über inkompetentes Marketing und Bashing derselben :g :m 

Was den Nutzer und Angler interessiert ist das REALE Wurfgewicht, im Gegensatz zu dem aufgedruckten WG.
Es gibt Hersteller, die versuchen das einigermaßen realistisch anzugeben und das sind gerade die kleinen Blankhersteller, die ihre Teile auch selber gut kennen.
Aber: Die Aktion, das Verhalten und das reale WG ist nicht mal bei 2 benachbarten Blanks einer Serie gleich, sehr oft sind die längeren einfach potenter und jeder Fuß mehr Länge bringt ein bischen mehr WG (so ca. 5-10%+). Ist auch einsichtig, da bei HT und Spitze im selben Konus mehr dicke Unterstützung dazukommt und die Schleuder stärker wird. Das gilt nicht, wenn die Blanks in einem anderen Konus gefertigt werden, da entstehen dann Sprünge in Aktion und WG. So sind selbst 2 typgleiche Blanks aus weit auseinanderliegenden Zeiträumen dann verschieden, wenn an der Fertigung irgendwie geändert wurde. Selbst die Herstellserie mit dem Gelingen des Backens verändert Blanks ja schon fühlbar. Die Theorie hilft hier insgesamt wenig weiter, der Blank einer Rute verhält sich halt so wie er genau aus den Faserexemplaren zusammengebacken wurde. 
Kuchen ist auch nie genau gleich!

Was einzig wirksam hilft sind Versuche. Ich nehme gerne Wurfbleie und dazu am liebsten Tropfenbleie um die aerodynamischen Einflüsse klein zu halten und werfe.
Da das ohne Haken geschehen kann (evtl. sollte), ist dies auch kein fangbereites Angelgerät und kann damit auch kein Schwarzfischen sein. Macht Leute (Pächter) an einem Teich irre nervös, wenn man da rumprobiert, aber es ist kein Angeln sondern sowas wie Real-Casting 

Ich plädiere damit für ausprobieren. Mir schwebt immer noch sowas wie eine vereinfachte Meßeinrichtung für die Wurfstrecke vor, aber Möglichkeiten gibt es viele. Bin da immer noch an einem Spinnrutenvergleich und besseren breiteren Erfahrungswerten interessiert. Jemand, der quer im Zielgebiet guckt und schaut, kann sehr viel leichter die Weite schätzen und vergleichen. Wenn man WG und Weite bei vergleichbarer Wurfausführung in einem Diagramm einträgt und sich daraus eine Kurve anzeigen läßt, sieht man sehr schnell was paßt. Wo man den Level für das reale WG dann anlegt, also welche Wurfweite man als gut interpretiert, ist natürlich wieder sehr subjektiv. :g Ob man den bei 30%, 50%, 70% gar nur 90% der max. Weite anlegt, entscheidet über solche Phantasieangaben wie 10-100g oder eine genauer passende Eingrenzung.

Pauschal kann man noch im Ruhezustand sagen:
Wenn ein Gewicht die Rutenspitze stark biegt, diese bei waagerecht gehaltener Rute (nahezu) senkrecht zum Erdboden zeigt, wird die Rute mit dem WG überlastet sein. Passend wären etwa Winkel von 30 bis 45 Grad, hab ich aber auch noch nicht nachgemessen.
Wenn sich de Spitze mit dem Gewicht dran kaum biegt und praktisch gerade bleibt, wird die Rute damit schlecht werfen. 
Wenn man das Blei in der Waagerechten hüpfen und herunterschwingen läßt, bekommt man auch schon einiges über das vertragene WG heraus.

Die Frage und Ansinnen von benihana finde ich gut #6, das ist schon interessant und auch wichtig, um sein Gerät besser einschätzen und einsetzen zu können. Wie breitbandig nämlich eine Rute wirft und auch führt (nächtes Thema mit speziellen Köderanforderungen), das sind im Normalfall nur Erfahrungwerte aus der Praxis, die einem in den meisten Fällen erst nach einem Kauf zur Verfügung stehen, man hätte sie aber eigentlich lieber vor dem Kauf.
Ich habe jedenfalls jetzt einen ganzen Schrank voller Spinnruten und stelle immer noch wieder überrascht fest, daß es für bestimmte WGs und Köder noch eine optimalere Rute gibt, die mehr Funz bei weniger Kraft rüberbringt. :q


----------



## Veit (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wurfgewicht - Ködergewicht*

Ist zwar keine direkte Antwort zu der Frage, aber meiner Meinung nach sollte man das Wurfgewicht immer deutlich höher wählen als das Ködergewicht. 
Sicherlich sollte nicht eine schwere Gummifischrute für einen 0er Spinner herhalten, aber dennoch ist eine zu leichte Rute schnell überlastet bei der Köderführung, auch lässt sich damit keineswegs weiter werfen und einen ordentlichen Anhieb kann man gleich vergessen, was zu vielen Ausschlitzern im Drill führt.

Also @ benihana: Für Hecht und Zander ist deine Rute leider viel zu leicht.


----------



## benihana (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wurfgewicht - Ködergewicht*

@veit

Das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht bzw. erlebt. Das summe ist nunmal das ich ein halbes Jahr in Polen bin und nicht meine komplette Ausruestung mitnehmen konnte. Die Konsequenz war das ich mir hier besagte Rute gekauft habe und mich dabei daran orientiert habe was ich (zuhause) noch nicht besitze. 
So eine feine leichte Rute wollte ich schon immer mal haben uns sehe mich aber jetzt bei den Vielfaeltigen Moeglichkeiten stark eingeschraenkt. 

@Angeldet

Vielen Dank fuer die ausfuehrliche Erklaerung, mir bleibt wohl nichts anderes uebriges als auszuprobieren.
Gluecklicherweise sitze ich hier an der Quelle fuer Salmo Wobbler und habe mir heute schonmal welche zum ausprobieren gekauft. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt...

Noch eine allgemeine Frage:

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit Salmo Wobblern gemacht (Qualitaet, Faengigkeit)????

Gruss,

Benihana


----------



## erich17 (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wurfgewicht - Ködergewicht*

Ich kann bezüglich des optimalen Wurfgewichtes nur genaue Aussagen zu Sportex Ruten machen.

Bei Sprortex Ruten ist das optimale Wurfgewicht der Rute das, was als Wurfgewicht auf der Rute angegeben ist ( Originaltext von Herrn Blaas !)

Beispiel: Black Arrow dL WG 80 gr. - hier ist also das optimale WG genau 80gr. Ich habe das mal mit Karpfen-Torpedo-Bleien ausprobiert. Mit 40 gr, 60gr und 80gr Bleine. Mit den 80 Gramm Bleien kam ich am weitesten, obwohl sich die Rute hier beim Wurf schon ganz schön aufgeladen hatte.

Erich17


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wurfgewicht - Ködergewicht*



benihana schrieb:


> Gluecklicherweise sitze ich hier an der Quelle fuer Salmo Wobbler und habe mir heute schonmal welche zum ausprobieren gekauft. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt...


Da müssen wir aber nochmal drüber reden - über die Quelle, bevor du wieder heim kommst. :g
Der 8cm Perch ist echt eine Fanggranate, wird Veit auch gerne bestätigen 
Vor allem fast idiotensicher zu fischen, hat auch was beim entspannten Kurbeln :q


----------



## benihana (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wurfgewicht - Ködergewicht*

Ok Angeldet, 

da können wir wirklich drüber reden... 
Habe gestern schon Salmo angeschrieben und werde mal gucken was die machen/sagen.

Benihana


----------



## benihana (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wurfgewicht - Ködergewicht*

Also,

war gerade beim örtlichen Angelshop und hab mir zwei Perch bestellt. Komisch, keine Lieferschwierigkeiten hier in Polen...:q:q:q

Hoffe nur das meine Rute nicht viel zu fein ist, der hatte welche von den Deep-Divern da in 8cm und die waren gut groß.
ende der Woche werde ich mehr wissen und am Wochenende hoffentlich die ersten Fische damit verhaften.

Benihana


----------



## Tisie (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wurfgewicht - Ködergewicht*

Hallo Benihana,

bez. des benötigten Wurfgewichtes einer Spinnrute muß man grundsätzlich zwischen der Belastung der Rute beim Wurf (abhängig vom Ködergewicht) und der Belastung bei der Köderführung (abhängig von Ködergewicht, Form & Volumen des Köders, Führungsweise, Strömung, Wassertiefe, ...) unterscheiden.

Du hast ja selbst schon bemerkt, daß Du einen 4er Spinner mit Deiner Rute noch gut werfen, aber nicht mehr optimal führen kannst, weil der Wasserwiderstand zu groß wird. Besonders bei Ködern, die schnell beschleunigt oder gar geschlagen werden müssen (z.B. Gummifische, Jerkbaits, Popper), ist i.d.R. eine viel steifere Rute erforderlich, als man anhand des reinen Ködergewichtes erwarten würde.

Bei den meisten Ruten habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, daß das maximale Ködergewicht meist um den unteren der beiden angegebenen Werte herum liegt. Also etwa 20g bei einer Rute mit einem WG von 20-60g. Köder bis zu diesem Gewicht lassen sich mit so einer Rute meist gut werfen und führen. Aber diese Regel kann natürlich auch nur ein grober Anhaltspunkt sein, da jeder Hersteller bei der Angabe des Wurfgewichts sein eigenes Süppchen kocht und noch viele andere Faktoren (s.o.) eine Rolle spielen.

Meiner Meinung nach müßte es auch für Spinnruten eine objektive Angabe der Kraft der Rute geben, also wieviel Kraft nötig ist, um eine bestimmte Auslenkung der Spitze zu erreichen. Die Karpfenangler praktizieren das ja mit der Angabe der Gewichtskraft in lbs, die nötig ist, um die Spitze um 90° zum Handteil auszulenken. Einem ähnlichen Ansatz folgt die Common Cents Methode zur Bewertung von Fliegenruten. Das würde vieles erleichtern, aber das ist wahrscheinlich gar nicht im Interesse der Gerätehersteller?! Schließlich muß man so ja erstmal drei Ruten kaufen, bis man die richtige Rute für die jeweilige Anwendung gefunden hat 



benihana schrieb:


> Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit Salmo Wobblern gemacht (Qualitaet, Faengigkeit)????


Mit den Salmo-Produkten habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Vom Design und Laufverhalten gefallen mir die Köder sehr gut. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist OK, reicht aber nicht an Rapala heran.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## benihana (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wurfgewicht - Ködergewicht*

Hallo Matthias,

@Matthias
vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen, bin inzwischen zum Schluß gekommen mir hier noch eine steifere Rute zu kaufen. Es ist auf jeden Fall sehr schade das die Hersteller einen mit den Gewichtsangaben so im Regen stehen lassen, kann man wohl wirklich nur ausprobieren.

Da ich mich jetzt wohl mal schön mit Salmo Wobbler versorgen möchte, werde ich mir wohl auch noch eine Spinnrute für diese Zwecke zulegen müssen. Ich dachte da an ein Wurfgewicht von etwa 45g. Damit dürften doch eigentlich die meisten Wobbler gut zu werfen und zu führen sein????

Gruß aus Polen,

Benihana


----------



## Tisie (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wurfgewicht - Ködergewicht*

Hallo Benihana,

gern geschehen #h 

Wenn Du Dir eine Rute kaufen möchtest, solltest Du Dich zuerst fragen, welche Fische Du in welchem Gewässer mit welchem Köder befischen möchtest. Eine Allround-Spinnrute sollte meiner Meinung nach eine Länge von 2,7-3m und ein WG von ca. 20-60g haben. Wichtig ist mir auch eine sehr schnelle, spitzenbetonte Aktion. Ich fische z.B. eine Quantum Energy Seaspin Heavy in 3,15m mit 25-65g, die diese Kriterien erfüllt und mit allen gängigen Ködern bis max. 30g und ca. 13cm Länge gut zurecht kommt. Für spezielle Anwendungen wie z.B. schweres Gummifischangeln in großen Flüssen oder Jerkbaitangeln benötigst Du natürlich anderes Gerät.

Welche Salmo-Wobbler hast Du denn außer dem Perch ins Auge gefasst?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## benihana (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wurfgewicht - Ködergewicht*

Hallo Matthias,

werde hier in Polen überwiegend in Seen fischen. Hab da zwei kleinere bis 2,5 m und einen großen der wohl auch mal auf 12 m runtergeht. Fischtechnisch würde ich schon gerne Hecht und Zander nachstellen, habe mit der anderen Rute ja den Ul - L Bereich gut abgedeckt. 
Also von den Salmo Modellen habe ich mir bisher den kleinsten Pike (9g, 9cm) und den Executer (5g, 5cm) zugelegt. Wollte mir für mir noch Tiny Modelle zulegen, Hornet und halt Perch. Der Perch ist natürlich schon ein dickes Ding mit seinen 12 g, dafür und für den Pike müsste halt noch ne größere Rute her. Hatte mir eigentlich überlegt hier oder in Krakau zum Angelladen zu gehen und mir ein gutes Komplettangebot machen zu lassen (Rute, Rolle, Schnur und event. Wobblerpaket). Shimano Rollen sind gut und günstig zu bekommen, hätte aber nach zu viel Forum lesen auch Lust auf Blue- oder Red Arc.

Gruß aus Polen,

Benihana


----------

